# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Help identify this tree frog

## Beachfroggy

I live in South Florida eastcoast about 1/10th mile inland from ocean.  Every evening around 12am this big guy/girl hops across my pool area then heads over to one of my big bird of paradise trees.  We seldom have frogs in yard, tons of lizards, box turtles and everthing else but no frogs (except occasional bufo toad that are deadly to any dogs (but most neighbors are vigilant about eradicating them one by one (many dogs in our neighborhood have died from putting them in their mouths so i really cant blame them.  Hope the pics show up, i have to use my iphone to post.  He/she is about 4 1/2 inches long and definitely a tree frog.

----------


## Beachfroggy

Here's a couple more of him/her in the tree.

----------


## Rae

Cuban tree Frog  I think?

----------


## Rae

Cuban tree frog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=cuban...w=1024&bih=653

----------


## Rae

> Here's a couple more of him/her in the tree.


the green tint around the arms and side belly seem to match the cubans

----------


## Beachfroggy

Oh i thought so, darn, heard so much about them being so invasive, i have to read more about exactly how they have hurt the other native frogs in the ecosystem here.  It's a shame cuz his personality is like any other, very friendly, gorgeous frog, i guess i should have caught him and kept him like i kinda wanted too.  I just always feel it's wrong unless there is a good reason.

----------


## Beachfroggy

I had read that the giveaway is the bigger really round sticky pads, native fl tree frogs have a bit smaller and not quite as round.  He jumps like a monster, 15-20 ft when he's mad at me.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I had read that the giveaway is the bigger really round sticky pads, native fl tree frogs have a bit smaller and not quite as round.  He jumps like a monster, 15-20 ft when he's mad at me.


There is a feature of the Cuban Tree Frog that is unique to its species. The skin on the top of their head between the eyes is actually connected to the skull and so doesn't move or freely slide against the bone. This is completely unique to the species.

----------


## Beachfroggy

Yes, I just read that in the article Rae linked, says it protects from water loss cuz fewer blood vessels in that area----they are some frog, huh?  And it said they can breed all year And live in brackish water which in FL makes them very versatile....Super Tree Frogs i guess

----------


## Beachfroggy

I'm wondering if the other post i just put up "one more please". is of baby Cubans?  They had the irregular striping on there legs and i think goldish eyes.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I'm wondering if the other post i just put up "one more please". is of baby Cubans?  They had the irregular striping on there legs and i think goldish eyes.


Very possibly. They're very commonly seen.

----------

